# Auto top Off



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Wondering what do you use to top off your tank? Every three/four days I top it off about 2.5 gallons of RO/DI water to my tank due to water evaporation.

I'm thinking of getting one of these http://autotopoff.com/products/DT1/ for my tank.

By the way I don't have a sump and running modified AC70 as my refugium(chaeto courtesy from Teemee, thx). So far all my seven fishes and few zoanthids(thx again Teemee) from my 55 gallon are happy.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

There are only 3 brands that I use and are excellent products:

1. Auto-Top Off (Double switch) as you have posted
2. Tunze Osmolator
3. GAP ATO (sumped systems only)

There's the JBJ, but of the dozen or so that I have bought, everyone had one issue or another past the 6month warranty so I put that on my "crap" list.

HTH


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

That's the system I use, and it's safe for display tank (snail guard).

It's simple and reliable. You'll need to supply a pump, and I've been using an aqualifter (cheap) for over 1 1/2 years without issues.

One issue is that height isn't very adjustable. The bracket it comes with is only good if whatever container you're installing will have water level very high up. You'll need to find a longer bracket.

This isn't an issue if you're using it in a display tank, but it is an issue when used in a sump.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I do have some spare plexiglass lying around in case I need a longer bracket.

Now off to order one unit. If anyone else need to shave shipping cost let me know.


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

i use a furnace humidifier float valve , connected to bucket where i add ro water. the last year or so i add kalwasser water. Clogging is the danger with kalwasser water.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I just use a 10 gallon bucket with a top and some air line plumbed though the top into the bucket and a plastic airline valve to adjust the gravity/siphon fed drip. Mine is up on a stand above the tank but you could easily do the same by placing under your stand over the sump. 

Very very simple system that cost $1 for the bucket with lid and $3 for the valve and air line. It works very well and I use it to add some water additives as well although calcium should not be added this way as it gums up the works.

Take a week to get the drip just right but even if it accidentally all drained into the sump it would not flood me or anything so there is no danger to doing it this way.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you end up purchasing that ATO system?

Ive been looking at it too, seems to be the most price effective ATO I can find....


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldnt go with anything other than tunze osmolator. 

amazing sensors, never have failed on me. even with wave.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I went with the Tunze osmolator myself. Great reviews all around it seems. Autotopoff's double switch has good reviews as well. I was torn between the two and decided to try out the osmolator. Hoping that paying a little more will offer my better peace of mind. ATO is high up on the list as one of those things you don't want to mess up.


----------

